# Yeti en Mexico??



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Alguno de ustedes saben la historia de la marca Yeti en Mexico??? En EEUU siempre ha sido una de las marcas boutique tradicionales pero no he podido encontrar nada aqui ni representantes ni distribuidores ni nada por el estilo, y la verdad son una compañia que tienen una filosofia bastante chida y bicis tmb bastante buenas aunque muchos digan que la plataforma de la supensión ya se quedo en el pasado.
Pero bueno les platico; el año pasado me entro la loquera por una Yeti AS-R Carbon pero fue una bronca primero encontrarla porque el modelo era el nuevo y nadie mas que competitive cyclist lo tenia disponible, luego juntar la lana (que por cierto no he terminado de pagar, y por ultimo que me la mandaran, de hecho ni me la mandaron asi que tuve que ir a recogerla a Laredo pero por fin se las puedo presentar despues de mucho rato de no postear en el foro.
Solo tiene un pequeño problema; la use 3 veces en Enero y se me hizo fácil pasarle las cosas de la bici anterior sin checarla y que se me truena la cadena y me rompio la patita del desviador, y un mes y medio despues sigo sin tener nada ja, chin pero bueno cuando ya la pueda usar bien y en forma les patico que tal jala, pero la primera impresion fue bastante buena.

Saludos

Jimborello


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jimborello, está muy guapa la bici!

Sobre la pata del cambio, puedes contactar a Yeti directo o también Chad @ Red Barn te puede ayudar, él es dealer de Yeti ahora también. No debería ser mayor problema conseguirla.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades!!! Esta perrisima!

Mi cuate el Vizcaino tenia una ASR-SL (de las viejitas de aluminio, cuando era modelo del año) y era estupidamente ligera, aun con partes no tan light, entre ellas una Marzocchi Marathon.

Que yo sepa, le dolio mucho vender ese cuadro. Y con justa razon.

De nuevo, felicidades y oajal que pronto ruede la bestia.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

De Lujo ...
Muy padre bici de lo mejor que en visto en XC en Mexico.
Yeti esta sacando nuevos modelos muy interesantes, la nueva 5 c es de mis preferidas por su geometria y peso.
Que disfrutes mucho esa belleza y luego nos pasas un reporte de como se portó.
Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muuuy chida tu bicla, si tuviera las po$ibilidade$ seguro me compraba una de esas... ¡que la disfrutes! :thumbsup:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi

Esta de poca tu bici. Que bien que puedas tener algo asi. Por lo de tu parte trata de comprarla en USA y si no tienes exito busca aqui , lo malo es que el S&H te va a salir mas caro que la pieza.

http://yetifan.com/

Busca tambien en ebay.

:thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Esta muy chida y con componentes de lo mejor ......Con razòn todavía la debes .....!! 
Felicidades =)


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No manches está padrísima!
Y los componentes también están excelentes. 
Veo Yumeya también? creés que vale la pena?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Por cierto, el cable del freno trasero como que está "suelto" y corto... ¿así has rodado la bici? ¿No has tenido problemas?


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> No manches está padrísima!
> Y los componentes también están excelentes.
> Veo Yumeya también? creés que vale la pena?


No para nada lo del Yumeya fue pura curiosidad y la vdd no vale la pena, es lo mismo namas que pintado de blanco, de hecho los cables blancos los compre en ebay de un chino y me salieron como en la octava parte de lo que salen los yumeya originales y hacen la misma chamba, igual los tornillos dorados los compre en torontocycles y creo que entre todos no pague lo de un juego de los originales.
Ah y si el cable esta largo pero ya se lo corto no se preocupen por eso ja.

Saludos


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

alto pedo la bici eeh... yo tengo una arc hardtail... pero es del 2000 cuando empezaba en este pedo.... la verdad es que son muy buenas bicis, se manejan bien caon y super ligeras... ahora corro con una stumpjumper pero la yeti nunca la olvido.. de hecho estoy en planes de comprar un cuadro arc 2010 y armarlo de poco a poco, pero me dijeron que para el 2011 cambiarian los modelos... traes un bicicletononon compadre.. felicidadess!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cuales ruedas de CB son, y que onda con los rotores, que tal funcionan?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Un tema para discutir, ahora que veo tu bici, me puse a reflexionar y me pregunto:
Alguien sabe porque dejaron de ser populares en la actualidad los bars ends?


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Por los manubrios low-rise


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

20lt said:


> Por los manubrios low-rise


Sí, asi es al ponerse de moda los manubrio de doble altura (low, medium y high rise), pero ninguno de estos suple la funcion de los "cuernitos" por ejemplo para pararte y pedalear y echar el cuerpo hacia adelante . No sera que fue otro invento de la industria de la bicicleta, para hacer obsoleto un producto y vendernos otro nuevo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Sí, asi es al ponerse de moda los manubrio de doble altura (low, medium y high rise), pero ninguno de estos suple la funcion de los "cuernitos" por ejemplo para pararte y pedalear y echar el cuerpo hacia adelante . No sera que fue otro invento de la industria de la bicicleta, para hacer obsoleto un producto y vendernos otro nuevo


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Completamente de acuerdo , un manubrio plano con cuernos no es igual a un doble de cualquier altura , ni se siente similar , ni el desempeño es igual .

De que los cuernitos eran prácticos no tengo la menor duda , de que se veían medios feos tampoco me queda duda , yo tengo amigos que los siguen usando con singular alegría y algunos los ponen hasta en sus manubrios de doble altura y de 27 inches ja ja ja

Ahora que se han puesto de moda los manubrios tamaño caguama me parecen menos estéticos que los planos de 22 con cuernitos .

Slds.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> No sera que fue otro invento de la industria de la bicicleta, para hacer obsoleto un producto y vendernos otro nuevo


Noooooo creoooo, para nada... eso nunca sucede en la industria de la bicicleta. ¡Ja!


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Obsoletos?*

No yo creo que para nada estan obsoletos, nada como un buen par de cuernitos mientras no te los ponga tu vieja, pero será que a mi no me gustan los manubrios de doble altura porque se me hacen como que son para viejitos?? Pero tampoco hay gente que trae unos enormes que se ven espantosos y hacen exactamente la misma función que unos chiquitos como estos, o mejor aun uno de los ergon que estan igual de chiquitos pero mucho mas ergonomicos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

jimborello said:


> ...o mejor aun uno de los ergon que estan igual de chiquitos pero mucho mas ergonomicos


Jaja jimbo... te juro que ayer casi posteo que por que no le cambiabas tus cuernitos de aluminio a tu bici por uno de estos...



















36 y 34 g respectivamente C/U


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Si tengo unos pero ya me los acabe y los traigo en otra bici, pero apenas paguen la quincena me traigo otros dos parecitos porque si estan bieeeen comodos namas que etsan cariiiiiiisimos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ahora que se han puesto de moda los manubrios tamaño caguama me parecen menos estéticos que los planos de 22 con cuernitos .
> 
> ...


Sí, si, se pasan, primero se usaban los planos con cuernitos, despues los de doble altura y ahora con esta nueva tendencia de manubrios super anchos de hasta 31 pulgadas. 
Al rato que van a imponer, manubrios circulares hechos de eslabones de cadena para amarrar perros.
Se acuerdan como los que estaban super de moda en los vochos de los 70´. Ja, ja.

Ahora esta siento un verdadero problema con los nuevos estandares de Head tubes, head sets. Con eso de los Tapered, one point five, etc. Hasta las tiendas y talleres se equivocan y no encuentran las combinaciones para cada modelo, que si Zero stack, que si integrado, que si semi integrado.:nono: :nono: :nono: 
Todo un show, a ver hasta donde vamos a llegar.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ahora que se han puesto de moda los manubrios tamaño caguama me parecen menos estéticos que los planos de 22 con cuernitos .
> 
> Slds.
> 
> the last biker


En estética depende de quien lo vea. Los cuernitos ni me vienen ni me van, pero un manillar mas ancho sí siento que me da mas control y mas comodidad, pero cada quien lo que le guste.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En estética depende de quien lo vea. Los cuernitos ni me vienen ni me van, pero un manillar mas ancho sí siento que me da mas control y mas comodidad, pero cada quien lo que le guste.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En una bici XC ya sea doble o ht , subiendo rápidoen rutas técnicas los cuernitos son una ayuda innigualable para trepar escalones , para mí es mas fácil hacer un manual o un bunny con cuernitos , en carreras xc muchos usan los cuernitos todavía .

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En una bici XC ya sea doble o ht , subiendo rápidoen rutas técnicas los cuernitos son una ayuda innigualable para trepar escalones , para mí es mas fácil hacer un manual o un bunny con cuernitos , en carreras xc muchos usan los cuernitos todavía .
> 
> the last biker


Siempre le puedes poner cuernitos a cualquier manillar de montaña, a uno de ruta ha de ser mas difícil. En lo personal, prefiero un manillar ancho a uno delgado, pero como dije, depende de lo que te guste.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues si alguien anda buscando una Yeti, ahora es cuando: Jensonusa tiene una muuuy buena oferta... http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR272B00.aspx


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Siempre le puedes poner cuernitos a cualquier manillar de montaña, *a uno de ruta ha de ser mas difícil.*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Que barbaridad !!! , ¿ conoces a alguien que le quizo poner cuernitos a un manubrio de bici de carretera ? o de donde salió esa idea o comentario  .


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> rzozaya1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Siempre le puedes poner cuernitos a cualquier manillar de montaña, *a uno de ruta ha de ser mas difícil.*
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > He visto todo tipo de aberraciones...
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> *Seguramente no me supe explicar .......... *lo unico que le pregunté simple y llanamente al Sr. Rzozaya es ; si el sabe o conoce a alguna persona que practique el ciclismo de carretera que haya intentado o puesto cuernitos ( bar-ends ) en el manubrio de la bici para carretera , y eso por el comentario de que él piensa ( y muy bien pensado ) que a una bici de carretera ha de ser más difícil ponerle cuernitos en el manubrio.
> 
> Obvio que no me estoy refiriendo a clip-on bars, clip-on drops , aerobars , etc.
> 
> ...


Quise decir que SI los he visto en bicis de tri, MTB bar ends. Que si conozco a esa persona, no. Que alguna vez lo vi, si.

He visto esa y toda clase de aberraciones.

Sds


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Llévela , llévela .......*



blatido said:


> Pues si alguien anda buscando una Yeti, ahora es cuando: Jensonusa tiene una muuuy buena oferta... http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR272B00.aspx


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Excelente aportación Sr. Blatido :

La verdad para quien le guste la Yeti , como dice el Sr. Blatido ahora es cuando , o como dice la recién casada , ¡ Ahí mero , llégale ! cuadro y horquilla Fox RLC por ....digamos unos 21,000.00 de nuestros pesitos , no está mal .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

set-up para indecisos...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, esta chida esa Surly, de donde te la sacaste Warp :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 

Asi, es cada quien rueda su bici, como quiere y como se le acomoda mejor. Y no cabe duda que hay muchos indecisos, yo creo que tambien en parte culpa por la confusion que hace la industria de la bici, con tantos segmentos y estilos de bicis.

Por ejemplo a mi me a tocado ver una Specialized Epic, con una tijera Fox 36   

Y una Giant NSR (de aquellas antiguitas, que eran lo maximo en las carreras XC nacionales de hace algunos años con una tijera RS Boxxer :eekster:  :nono: 

Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## flasvio (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola que onda, esta muy bonita tu bici, 
quiero comprar un cuadro igual pero solo lo en****ro en Jenson usa o en competitive cyclist, conoces agluna otra tienda donde lo vendan? estube investigando y no te lo pueden enviar a mexico y veo en tu descripcion que te lo mandaron a laredo, te lo enviaron a alguna otra tienda o como estubo?
ojala me puedas ayudar 
saludos


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola amigos, les envio un gran saludo desde el "culo" del mundo (Chile). Aca estamos varios amigos bikers que queremos tener la posibilidad de comprar este Cuadro Yeti ASR Carbon. POr favor seria importante tener un feedback mas acabado del esta cuandro para ver si nos tentamos para su compra!! SAludos!!


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hola amigos, les envio un gran saludo desde el "culo" del mundo (Chile). Aca estamos varios amigos bikers que queremos tener la posibilidad de comprar este Cuadro Yeti ASR Carbon. POr favor seria importante tener un feedback mas acabado del esta cuandro para ver si nos tentamos para su compra!! SAludos!!


Que tal Pat,

Pues a mi en lo personal me fascino la bicicleta! Tenia un poquito de miedo porque es una single pivot y segun los "gurus" es un diseño un tanto obsoleto, pero depende mucho el uso que le quieras dar, y con el fox rp23 Boost Valve en el setting mas firme te olvidas de eso. De todas formas si quieres correr XC con ella no creo que sea la opcion, pero si te gusta el manejo técnico y en serio disfrutar los caminos es una belleza, en serio estoy muy muy contento con la bicicleta y tiene el plus de que aqui en Mexico no he visto una sola igual ja. Eso si, es bastante cara asi que habra que ahorra, pero es dinero bien invertido.
Saludos desde Mexico!!


----------

